# WTB mid-late 90’s Hoyt Superstar



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone have an old Hoyt Superstar around they’d like to sell? 29-30” draw preferably. Thanks.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I bought two, one Superstar Fastflite and one Superslam excel I think, Excel limbs for sure. Excited to start shooting the Superstar when it gets here.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

GATORGETTER said:


> Well I bought two, one Superstar Fastflite and one Superslam excel I think, Excel limbs for sure. Excited to start shooting the Superstar when it gets here.


Glad you found something. I have two SS Fastflites at home, they feel like tree trunks but they were fun in the day. shot overdraw until carbon shafting got their act together


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

454casull said:


> Glad you found something. I have two SS Fastflites at home, they feel like tree trunks but they were fun in the day. shot overdraw until carbon shafting got their act together


Thanks. I have this problem where I like the things that were cool when I was younger and couldn’t afford back then. The Excel has a Hoyt overdraw on it but I might put that on the Superstar. The Superstar will get new strings and cables, still has the aluminum yokes on the cables.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh god get rid of those things! I worked with a guy and he made static yokes for mine. Longer axles and he had some plastic anchors made for the yoke loops. Way ahead of the curve. Much easier to tune. I have a box of Hoyt overdraws, well two of the long versions. I'll get a pic later if your interested....


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I’d be interested in an overdraw for sure. 
I’m hoping the local bow shop can upgrade the yokes like the bow shops did back in the day. I’ve already talked to my local shop and said he still has parts squirreled away for the Hoyts.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

GATORGETTER said:


> I’d be interested in an overdraw for sure.
> I’m hoping the local bow shop can upgrade the yokes like the bow shops did back in the day. I’ve already talked to my local shop and said he still has parts squirreled away for the Hoyts.


Ahhh but I am a lefty


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Well shoot dang thanks for the offer!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

OP, I have a short overdraw with a Beman prong rest laying around. It’s yours if you want it.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> OP, I have a short overdraw with a Beman prong rest laying around. It’s yours if you want it.


I’m interested! Let me know what I need to do. The Superstar showed up today and is already at the pro shop. It’s heavier than I remember and has less let off than I remember but it’s in great shape and a fine unit.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Pic is from the eBay add-


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that an old Jim Fletcher release? Damn that's old school! That was Goldkey/Futura's top rest at the time too. Cable guard is as heavy as some things they call stabilizers now! Command cams?


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

454casull said:


> Is that an old Jim Fletcher release? Damn that's old school! That was Goldkey/Futura's top rest at the time too. Cable guard is as heavy as some things they call stabilizers now! Command cams?


Release It’s a fletcher
I do believe they are Command Cams, you probably know more than I do about them. 
It has some cool old school stuff on it. Member Peir Pressure messaged me and has a medium overdraw for it, I just need to pick it up.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep command cams.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Special thanks to member Pier Pressure for the old school accessories to go along with my Superstar, finally met up yesterday. Can’t wait to get shooting, I’m thinking a bow season is in order with it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

GATORGETTER said:


> Special thanks to member Pier Pressure for the old school accessories to go along with my Superstar, finally met up yesterday. Can’t wait to get shooting, I’m thinking a bow season is in order with it.
> View attachment 756145


Will you look at the grip, very Olympic recurveish. It’s all they knew then, prefer the current low wrist designs of today


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I prefer the high or medium wrist , I'm not as accurate with low wrist.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I asked Pier Pressure if he had an old grip as well. I already don’t like it, If I can’t find one I’ll reshape it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I had the Defiant model , it shot ok but it was kinda violent.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

GATORGETTER said:


> Special thanks to member Pier Pressure for the old school accessories to go along with my Superstar, finally met up yesterday. Can’t wait to get shooting, I’m thinking a bow season is in order with it.
> View attachment 756145


You’re welcome, Mike! I knew if I hung on to that stuff long enough it would get used again. The stabilizer is called a Terminator made by a small company out of Manitou Beach, MI if I remember correctly. They really did a great job absorbing the vibration that was so common with bows from the ‘90s. We sold tons of those back then.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

stickbow shooter said:


> I had the Defiant model , it shot ok but it was kinda violent.


I had a Defiant Supreme for target/3D and a Defiant FastFlite for hunting. Both with master cams. That FastFlite was like an extension of my left arm. Killed so many deer with that bow it was stupid. Anything I drew down on died. Loved that bow!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Pier Pressure said:


> I had a Defiant Supreme for target/3D and a Defiant FastFlite for hunting. Both with master cams. That FastFlite was like an extension of my left arm. Killed so many deer with that bow it was stupid. Anything I drew down on died. Loved that bow!


 Mine was the Defiant Fast Fight also. Got it at a Pawn shop in the late 90s for $100 if I remember correctly, it was a steal.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Thread gives me the hankerin' to break out the Darton SL-50, or the Darton 600 WXR! 
Both still in good shooting condition! That SL-50 was a buck magnet!
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I prefer the high or medium wrist , I'm not as accurate with low wrist.


As a "Stickbow Shooter" I would have expected no less.


----------

